# Pantry Shelves...What to Use?



## Scully (Dec 3, 2011)

i'm redoing a pantry with new shelving. 

what type of shelves should i get? would those pre-finished white shelves at home depot be good?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If you do not mind them sagging when you put caned goods on them. There nothing but cheap partical board.
I like to use the wire shelving sold in Lowes and Home Depot, there strong and easy to install with simple tools, or laminated pine shelving sold in the lumber area at Lowes, that gets primed and painted with enamel paint, wire racks sold at Home Depot instead of shelving. There fully adjustable and super strong.


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

The wire shelving has a couple of advantages for pantries. They don't collect dust/rice/flour whatever, and are easy to clean, and they let light through so it's easier to see things and find things.

If you do end up using wood, get solid pine, don't make your shelves wider than 30" or they will sag.


----------



## Scully (Dec 3, 2011)

Ironlight said:


> The wire shelving has a couple of advantages for pantries. They don't collect dust/rice/flour whatever, and are easy to clean, and they let light through so it's easier to see things and find things.
> 
> If you do end up using wood, get solid pine, don't make your shelves wider than 30" or they will sag.


solid pine shelves wider than 30" will sag too?

are the wire shelves more pricey than solid pine?


----------



## Rob1975 (Apr 30, 2011)

Go with the Shelf Genie system. But if you are on a budget you can use the HD shelves, just make sure they are secured like a box. Running a 1x2 piece of poplar upright will do the trick and reduce any sagging to nearly 0.

The problem with ventilated shelving is getting things to sit right. They have a tendency to tip between the wires.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Shelves can be made any lenght you need as long as there's enough supports under them.
I like to keep panty shelving around 18" deep, any deeper and things get lost at the back.
Unless your trying to store items less then 1" wide there not going to tip with wire shelving.
If you know the exact lenghts you need the store can even cut them to length for you.


----------



## Rob1975 (Apr 30, 2011)

I am not going to argue about wiring shelving, other than I have installed and pulled out hundreds of feet of the stuff. Tall boxes even larger than 1" have a tendency to not be square on the bottom, such as cereal boxes, and will tip if not set in just right. I could give more examples, but you get the idea. Ventilated shelving is better suited for linen and bedroom closets. I have found that several people end up putting cardboard or 1/8" Masonite on top to help flatten the surface.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Agree to disagree. To bad you live so far away I need some more of it.
There are great for a linin closit for the air flow through them.


----------



## Rob1975 (Apr 30, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Agree to disagree. To bad you live so far away I need some more of it.
> There are great for a linin closit for the air flow through them.


I have a brother in Richmond. We are visiting this summer, I can call you when we get in.


----------



## Scully (Dec 3, 2011)

solid pine shelves wider than 30" will sag too?

are the wire shelves more pricey than solid pine?


----------



## zircon (Sep 24, 2007)

I recently pulled out sagging white vinyl particle board shelves in the pantry and went with red oak 3/4" thick. Zero sag and will last forever. Used Watco wipe on Danish Teak oil finish. Looks better than pine and not much cost difference.


----------



## 2443 (Feb 13, 2012)

must of the shelves we do are plywood rip down to what ever width you want and then we put a edge band of pine over the plywood edges, of course make sure you have enough support for the spand of the shelves pei canada


----------



## masterofall (May 27, 2010)

Go granite with a bull nose and plywood backing. Should not sag.
On the less expensive but attractive route 3/4" paint grade birch plywood with an iron on tape for the edge. Then you have a high quality shelf that you can either prime and paint or give it an oil sealer and clear finish for the wood look. A 3/4" x 2" stiffener does wonders to stop saging. Just set it on edge 3/4" back from the front face.


----------

